
Microsoft cuts Windows virtualization features - "Windows development is just broken..." - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Microsoft+cuts+Windows+virtualization+features/2100-1016_3-6182852.html?tag=nefd.pop
======
far33d
"Shipping is a feature too," Neil said.

WTF?!? This guy should be fired for that statement.

